# Venison Pastrami with Hot German Tato Salad



## cowgirl (Sep 15, 2008)

I had two small venison roasts in my freezer (from the hind quarter), wanted to use them up before deer season.

I used the Tender Quick method to corn them. 
5 tablespoons Tender Quick
2 tablespoons brown sugar
1 tablespoon ground black pepper
1 teaspoon ground paprika
1 teaspoon ground bay leaves
1 teaspoon ground allspice
1/2 teaspoon garlic powder

I mix this up, rub on the meat, then shake off any excess....



Wrapped and let cure for 5 days....



I soaked in fresh water overnight, because something came up and I was interrupted...

Then I rubbed with a mixture of garlic, juniper berries, bay leaves, mustard seeds, allspice, onion powder and lots of cracked black pepper...



Threw them into the smoker with some apple wood and some tatos...smoked at about 250 til it reached a temperature of 160...wrapped and added beef stock to the foil...wanted to make sure it would stay moist.



Made hot german tato salad with the smoked tatos....



The venison pastrami turned out great...







The tato salad was good, but the dressing on the salad overpowered the smoky flavor IMO. It was good though. :)


----------



## grothe (Sep 15, 2008)

That looks great Cowgirl!!
Wish ya would have posted this last week...I got a brisket soakin in da fridge now for pastrami (hope it turns ok).
Bookmarkin this for next time.


----------



## cowgirl (Sep 15, 2008)

Hey Gene, Thanks and good luck with yours...Take pics for me too. :)

I should have mentioned that the amount of cure will do 5lbs of meat... I used about 1/2 of it.


----------



## ronp (Sep 15, 2008)

Nice job Jeanie as usual.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Wish I had some, wait, I think I have a bag yet. Thanks for reminding me.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 I just checked and I do. Mmmm, I think pastrami is my favorite along with Capacola.


----------



## erain (Sep 15, 2008)

nice job jeanie!!!! is it clean out tha freezer month or what lol. i have a few ods and ends left mebe try that with one. great job as alaways and great qview!!!


----------



## hillbillysmoker (Sep 15, 2008)

Great looking food Jeanie. I have done quite a bit of pastrami but never with vension. I have a yard full of that every day, so it is definitely moved to the top my my to do list.


----------



## waysideranch (Sep 15, 2008)

Great job again Cowgirl.  Fantastic.


----------



## pitrow (Sep 15, 2008)

As usual Jeanie, that looks scrumptious! It's making my stomach growl.


----------



## sumosmoke (Sep 15, 2008)

Another beautiful smoke, Jeanie. Great looking plate of food. Who could argue with a sammie like that!!


----------



## daboys (Sep 15, 2008)

It all looks great Jeanie! Really like the looks of that tato salad.


----------



## big game cook (Sep 15, 2008)

that looks great. i have a tip roast, venison. and tender quick. i may try that real soon.


----------



## bassman (Sep 16, 2008)

That looks just fantastic!  You didn't mention what temperature you took them to.  My stepson just called and is coming in with a huge buck he harvested up on the mountain.  Bet I can get a fresh roast off this one 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 .  If I do a larger roast, how long does it have to cure?


----------



## cowgirl (Sep 16, 2008)

Thanks folks! It turned out really tasty in spite of my method.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I let it cure for 5 days...they were fairly small hunks of venison, so I had intended to pull them after 4, but was too busy to get to them.

Then I planned on soaking them in fresh water for about 2 or 3 hours...but got interrupted again and ended up soaking them overnight.

I smoked them at about 225 til they reached an internal temp of 160, wrapped in foil with some beef broth to make sure they would not get dry.

They turned out to be some of the tastiest venison pastrami I've made. lol

Very moist and tender...


Erain, I AM cleaning out my freezer...lol

I forgot to add....with this cure, you cure the meat 5 days per inch of thickness of the meat.


----------



## mossymo (Sep 16, 2008)

cowgirl
I've made pastrami before but never thunk of using venison; yours looks great !!!


----------



## cowgirl (Sep 16, 2008)

Thanks Mossy, it turns out pretty tasty. :)


----------



## big game cook (Oct 3, 2008)

this looked so good. had to try.had everything but allspice. went to town today and remembered to pick it up.

thawed a 2 1/2 lb venison sirlion tip out. sliced off the silverskin to allow tender quick better penetration. mixed up 1/2 (the amount for two lbs) of everything you listed and rubbed on. wrapped in plastic wrap and placed in a ziplock and popped if fridge.

i will post Q view of results in a week.


----------



## chef_boy812 (Oct 3, 2008)

That looks awesome, I don't get to hunt anymore, and when I see tastey things like that I miss it even more. 
I might have to get a deer with the car, or just sigh and make one with beef.

Thanks for the great view!


----------



## cowgirl (Oct 6, 2008)

Good luck with your's Big Game!! I wanted to remind you that I soaked the cured meat in fresh water overnight before smoking. You might want to either do that or cut down your curing time. Or slice of a bit and give it a try before curing for the whole week.
Looking forward to your Qview. :)

Chef...Thank you!!!


----------



## supervman (Oct 6, 2008)

Wow now that's outstanding. 
It all looks fantastic! 
Nice job.


----------



## cowgirl (Oct 6, 2008)

Thank you V! It was pretty tasty.


----------



## cowgirl (Sep 15, 2008)

I had two small venison roasts in my freezer (from the hind quarter), wanted to use them up before deer season.

I used the Tender Quick method to corn them. 
5 tablespoons Tender Quick
2 tablespoons brown sugar
1 tablespoon ground black pepper
1 teaspoon ground paprika
1 teaspoon ground bay leaves
1 teaspoon ground allspice
1/2 teaspoon garlic powder

I mix this up, rub on the meat, then shake off any excess....



Wrapped and let cure for 5 days....



I soaked in fresh water overnight, because something came up and I was interrupted...

Then I rubbed with a mixture of garlic, juniper berries, bay leaves, mustard seeds, allspice, onion powder and lots of cracked black pepper...



Threw them into the smoker with some apple wood and some tatos...smoked at about 250 til it reached a temperature of 160...wrapped and added beef stock to the foil...wanted to make sure it would stay moist.



Made hot german tato salad with the smoked tatos....



The venison pastrami turned out great...







The tato salad was good, but the dressing on the salad overpowered the smoky flavor IMO. It was good though. :)


----------



## grothe (Sep 15, 2008)

That looks great Cowgirl!!
Wish ya would have posted this last week...I got a brisket soakin in da fridge now for pastrami (hope it turns ok).
Bookmarkin this for next time.


----------



## cowgirl (Sep 15, 2008)

Hey Gene, Thanks and good luck with yours...Take pics for me too. :)

I should have mentioned that the amount of cure will do 5lbs of meat... I used about 1/2 of it.


----------



## ronp (Sep 15, 2008)

Nice job Jeanie as usual.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Wish I had some, wait, I think I have a bag yet. Thanks for reminding me.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 I just checked and I do. Mmmm, I think pastrami is my favorite along with Capacola.


----------



## erain (Sep 15, 2008)

nice job jeanie!!!! is it clean out tha freezer month or what lol. i have a few ods and ends left mebe try that with one. great job as alaways and great qview!!!


----------



## hillbillysmoker (Sep 15, 2008)

Great looking food Jeanie. I have done quite a bit of pastrami but never with vension. I have a yard full of that every day, so it is definitely moved to the top my my to do list.


----------



## waysideranch (Sep 15, 2008)

Great job again Cowgirl.  Fantastic.


----------



## pitrow (Sep 15, 2008)

As usual Jeanie, that looks scrumptious! It's making my stomach growl.


----------



## sumosmoke (Sep 15, 2008)

Another beautiful smoke, Jeanie. Great looking plate of food. Who could argue with a sammie like that!!


----------



## daboys (Sep 15, 2008)

It all looks great Jeanie! Really like the looks of that tato salad.


----------



## big game cook (Sep 15, 2008)

that looks great. i have a tip roast, venison. and tender quick. i may try that real soon.


----------



## bassman (Sep 16, 2008)

That looks just fantastic!  You didn't mention what temperature you took them to.  My stepson just called and is coming in with a huge buck he harvested up on the mountain.  Bet I can get a fresh roast off this one 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 .  If I do a larger roast, how long does it have to cure?


----------



## cowgirl (Sep 16, 2008)

Thanks folks! It turned out really tasty in spite of my method.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I let it cure for 5 days...they were fairly small hunks of venison, so I had intended to pull them after 4, but was too busy to get to them.

Then I planned on soaking them in fresh water for about 2 or 3 hours...but got interrupted again and ended up soaking them overnight.

I smoked them at about 225 til they reached an internal temp of 160, wrapped in foil with some beef broth to make sure they would not get dry.

They turned out to be some of the tastiest venison pastrami I've made. lol

Very moist and tender...


Erain, I AM cleaning out my freezer...lol

I forgot to add....with this cure, you cure the meat 5 days per inch of thickness of the meat.


----------



## mossymo (Sep 16, 2008)

cowgirl
I've made pastrami before but never thunk of using venison; yours looks great !!!


----------



## cowgirl (Sep 16, 2008)

Thanks Mossy, it turns out pretty tasty. :)


----------



## big game cook (Oct 3, 2008)

this looked so good. had to try.had everything but allspice. went to town today and remembered to pick it up.

thawed a 2 1/2 lb venison sirlion tip out. sliced off the silverskin to allow tender quick better penetration. mixed up 1/2 (the amount for two lbs) of everything you listed and rubbed on. wrapped in plastic wrap and placed in a ziplock and popped if fridge.

i will post Q view of results in a week.


----------



## chef_boy812 (Oct 3, 2008)

That looks awesome, I don't get to hunt anymore, and when I see tastey things like that I miss it even more. 
I might have to get a deer with the car, or just sigh and make one with beef.

Thanks for the great view!


----------



## cowgirl (Oct 6, 2008)

Good luck with your's Big Game!! I wanted to remind you that I soaked the cured meat in fresh water overnight before smoking. You might want to either do that or cut down your curing time. Or slice of a bit and give it a try before curing for the whole week.
Looking forward to your Qview. :)

Chef...Thank you!!!


----------



## supervman (Oct 6, 2008)

Wow now that's outstanding. 
It all looks fantastic! 
Nice job.


----------



## cowgirl (Oct 6, 2008)

Thank you V! It was pretty tasty.


----------

